# Is this an ENTP thing? Or am I just a little neurotic?



## MickyJ1211 (Apr 9, 2010)

When I eat a cheeseburger, I like to imagine being one with the cow. Like the cow is a part of me. I like to walk on all fours and moo sometimes too. When it gets real intense, sexually.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

You sound like a classy woman.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

What happens when you drink milk? Do you feel the compulsion to pretend your breasts are utters and try and milk em'?


----------



## MickyJ1211 (Apr 9, 2010)

wiarumas said:


> You sound like a classy woman.


Thank you, I always make sure to wear the clothes from the fancy side of my closet before I proceed to engage in this activity.



downsowf said:


> What happens when you drink milk? Do you feel the compulsion to pretend your breasts are utters and try and milk em'?


No, I hire farmers to come over to my house and do it for me.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

What happens when you eat bacon?


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Uh, neurotic.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Iustinus said:


> Uh, neurotic.


I think she is perfectly sane.....................:laughing:


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is normal, like when I'm eating a hot dog and I need a large pool of mud nearby, in case it gets too hot.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so proud. :dry:


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

HippoHunter94 said:


> This is normal, like when I'm eating a hot dog and I need a large pool of mud nearby, in case it gets too hot.


I thought you were going to say you pretend you're several different animals at once.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm sure this is the _*most*_ awesome thing I'm going to read today. In fact, it's not just awesome, it's even awesom-_er_.

Assuming you're serious (and my general belief is that you thought of this at least once), the release of this information to the public is conceivably the _most_ entp thing you _could_ do.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

bellisaurius said:


> I'm sure this is the _*most*_ awesome thing I'm going to read today. In fact, it's not just awesome, it's even awesom-_er_.
> 
> Assuming you're serious (and my general belief is that you thought of this at least once), the release of this information to the public is conceivably the _most_ entp thing you _could_ do.


See, I went with this the other way. I figured making up a story like this and having no serious intent would be more characteristically ENTP.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

wiarumas said:


> I thought you were going to say you pretend you're several different animals at once.


I thought he was going to say that he gets on the floor and starts rolling around in his own crap.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

downsowf said:


> See, I went with this the other way. I figured making up a story like this and having no serious intent would be more characteristically ENTP.


This might sound funny, but I don't like to outright lie (and I my impression is my fellow entps don't as well). There has to be a kernel of truth somewhere in those things I blurt out, as deeply hidden as it may be. Embellishment, not balderdash is the art form.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

bellisaurius said:


> This might sound funny, but I don't like to outright lie (and I my impression is my fellow entps don't as well). There has to be a kernel of truth somewhere in those things I blurt out, as deeply hidden as it may be. Embellishment, not balderdash is the art form.


ha...I didn't want to imply that ENTPs are liars or insincere (they're just good at puffing), but maybe this is a case where the story is so outlandish that is has to be true. No one will ever know. I need evidence. Would it be in the ENTP realm to post such a video?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I was good with this thread until I pictured someone on all fours getting milked. Then shit just went south.


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

FigureSkater said:


> I think she is perfectly sane.....................:laughing:


You think incorrectly.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh man, milking breasts. Top 5 sexual fetishes.

I think ENTPs are famed procrastinators because we spend upwards of 50% of our time lost in erotic daydreaming.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Iustinus said:


> You think incorrectly.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Unus (May 24, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> When I eat a cheeseburger, I like to imagine being one with the cow. Like the cow is a part of me. I like to walk on all fours and moo sometimes too. When it gets real intense, sexually.


I don't think you sound at all neurotic provided you are part of a 2 man team wearing a cow costume and answer to the name "Daisy". The sexual bit, well, might I suggest that it's a bit tight?


----------



## Unus (May 24, 2012)

tangosthenes said:


> I was good with this thread until I pictured someone on all fours getting milked. Then shit just went south.


OMG! I'm still laughing!


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

> I was being sarcastic.


Oh, the lack of a sarcasm font is inconvenient.


----------



## OMEGA (Jul 8, 2012)

tangosthenes said:


> I was good with this thread until I pictured someone on all fours getting milked. Then shit just went south.


 Wonderful :laughing:!

I didn't get the mental picture of being milked though, if being down on all fours like a cow. 
I'd wait for the bull...:tongue:


----------



## Nimbus (Apr 28, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> When I eat a cheeseburger, I like to imagine being one with the cow. Like the cow is a part of me. I like to walk on all fours and moo sometimes too. When it gets real intense, sexually.


OK, you made my day (I'm still laughing randomly 5 mins later). I don't think you're neurotic, but coming from someone who sometimes starts Skype chats with 'Moo' or 'Meow' that might not count for much. :laughing:


Forget milk...does this work for greens as well? What happens when you eat lettuce?


----------



## MickyJ1211 (Apr 9, 2010)

So, if I may interject your truly insightful commenting, I suppose since I have been silent this entire time I should say something. 
Well this was not merely a troll post. No, no, this does indeed have a lesson! For those of you that would like to really know why an ENTP trolls, listen closely my dearies:
It's a little game, but we are too lazy and superior to play of course, but we set up the peices in a strang and confusing fashion, then sit back and just watch the glorious mess we set up come together. Isn't it beautiful? :')


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

What's funny is how clever you think you are.


----------



## MadKeltoi (May 15, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> When I eat a cheeseburger, I like to imagine being one with the cow. Like the cow is a part of me. I like to walk on all fours and moo sometimes too. When it gets real intense, sexually.


So, kind of off topic but... Would like to share the receipt for this nice mushroom cheeseburger?

Also, don't worry, you're just ENTP being ENTP. When I went vegan for some time I use to spend a lot of time pretending I was a 

cabbage or an banana tree too. Pretty normal stuff.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

It's a bit of a stretch, I suppose, but 3/4 of the time I eat, if not more, I picture the molecules in the food breaking down and connecting to other molecules inside of my body--like the DNA in tomatoes or some shit breaking down and being used to reconstruct parts of my own DNA, and sugars triggering a release of the happy neurotransmitters...and proteins binding to my muscles, and...you know, all the dispersion...


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Iustinus said:


> Oh, the lack of a sarcasm font is inconvenient.


I know.
Sometimes when ever I'm writing something particularily sarcastic, I just think to myself "If only this typeface were as sarcastic as it gets". Unfortunately my wish has not been granted.



bellisaurius said:


> I'm sure this is the _*most*_ awesome thing I'm going to read today. In fact, it's not just awesome, it's even awesom-_er_.
> 
> Assuming you're serious (and my general belief is that you thought of this at least once), the release of this information to the public is conceivably the _most_ entp thing you _could_ do.


Have you seen the guinea pig thread?


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> So, if I may interject your truly insightful commenting, I suppose since I have been silent this entire time I should say something.
> Well this was not merely a troll post. No, no, this does indeed have a lesson! For those of you that would like to really know why an ENTP trolls, listen closely my dearies:
> It's a little game, but we are too lazy and superior to play of course, but we set up the peices in a strang and confusing fashion, then sit back and just watch the glorious mess we set up come together. Isn't it beautiful? :')


I am having way too much fun imagining @pinkrasputin going nuts with you :laughing:roud:

gotta love ENTP 8w7's...


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

gingertonic said:


> I am having way too much fun imagining @pinkrasputin going nuts with you :laughing:roud:
> 
> gotta love ENTP 8w7's...


Damn, ENTPs are smart. You don't need all that concrete shiz. 

Don't bring me in this thread. I'm banned from all things which suppress or encourage. 

Warning to all: I accept no responsibility. *Unsubscribing in order to keep our individual coolness and freedoms still in tact*


----------



## MickyJ1211 (Apr 9, 2010)

gingertonic said:


> I am having way too much fun imagining @pinkrasputin going nuts with you :laughing:roud:
> 
> gotta love ENTP 8w7's...


Psh. I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

The NT sub needs more threads like this.


@_MickyJ1211_, I don't think it has much to do with being an ENTP or even being neurotic.

I think it just means you're comfortable with being yourself. Neurotic people are the ones who force themselves to repress those kinds of urges.

You can't imagine the powerful urges I repress on a daily basis.

It's better if you don't try either.

_No one must know my secrets._


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> Psh. I don't know what you're talking about


*shrug*

You gonna hang out in the ENTP forums? Bother @Psyphon if you want some 8 inspiration.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

downsowf said:


> What happens when you eat bacon?


TRAITOR! ha ha


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> When I eat a cheeseburger, I like to imagine being one with the cow. Like the cow is a part of me. I like to walk on all fours and moo sometimes too. When it gets real intense, sexually.


I must ask, are you wearing clothes when you eat a cheeseburger? Sounds like a serious love affair going on here


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

You are obviously mistyped.

ENTPs don't believe in cheeseburgers. Or cows.


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm finding this funny, mainly because I also love to see where these kinds of threads go. It fascinates me to watch all the directions, but even just going back to the original image, I mean who even thinks of stuff like that? I have run across some off the wall fetishes in people, though, and they all start somewhere. Gotta agree with @bellisaurius on this one. By the way, @gingertonic, wtf happened to @Psyphon. He'd eat this thread up.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

entpIdeas said:


> By the way, @_gingertonic_, wtf happened to @_Psyphon_. He'd eat this thread up.


sex, drugs and rock n roll is probably what happened.


----------



## MickyJ1211 (Apr 9, 2010)

gingertonic said:


> *shrug*
> 
> You gonna hang out in the ENTP forums? Bother @_Psyphon_ if you want some 8 inspiration.


Ever notice how may of the 8 characters are from cult films? Now dass cray cray home digitty dawwwggg.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> Ever notice how may of the 8 characters are from cult films? Now dass cray cray home digitty dawwwggg.


cray cray? really?

cray cray?


----------



## Psyphon (Jan 29, 2012)

entpIdeas said:


> By the way, @_gingertonic_, wtf happened to @_Psyphon_. He'd eat this thread up.





gingertonic said:


> sex, drugs and rock n roll is probably what happened.


Still alive. School semester started ... parties started ... spending lots of time with my younger daughter cuz my older one is in Brazil for the nxt couple of months and the younger one is having seperation anxiety ... life just blew up with busy. I'll be back to interject if I can actually squeeze out some time to sit down and write some functional reposes to things. Cross your fingers, hopefully that will be soon.


----------



## Psyphon (Jan 29, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> Ever notice how may of the 8 characters are from cult films? Now dass cray cray home digitty dawwwggg.


I've been using the handle "Psyphon" for 21 years now. I'm not sure what film you're referring to, but unless it was made before 1991 I had the name first


----------



## MickyJ1211 (Apr 9, 2010)

Psyphon said:


> I've been using the handle "Psyphon" for 21 years now. I'm not sure what film you're referring to, but unless it was made before 1991 I had the name first


I wasn't talking about your "handle" actually haha, I was simply making a general observation.


----------



## Psyphon (Jan 29, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> I wasn't talking about your "handle" actually haha, I was simply making a general observation.


Lol. Oh okay. I'd tend to agree with you then.

**does the fact that I use the word "handle" make me old? they don't call them that anymore do they? **


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

Psyphon said:


> Lol. Oh okay. I'd tend to agree with you then.
> 
> **does the fact that I use the word "handle" make me old? they don't call them that anymore do they? **


I hope not. I use handle and moniker a lot.


----------



## inlovewithoblivion (Jul 14, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> When I eat a cheeseburger, I like to imagine being one with the cow. Like the cow is a part of me. I like to walk on all fours and moo sometimes too. When it gets real intense, sexually.


I'm going to have to try this. I'm always looking for a way to jazz up dinner.


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

Psyphon said:


> Still alive. School semester started ... parties started ... spending lots of time with my younger daughter cuz my older one is in Brazil for the nxt couple of months and the younger one is having seperation anxiety ... life just blew up with busy. I'll be back to interject if I can actually squeeze out some time to sit down and write some functional reposes to things. Cross your fingers, hopefully that will be soon.


Glad to see you haven't x'd yer partying self out...glad to cya back. Now let's get this party started.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Psyphon said:


> Still alive. School semester started ... parties started ... spending lots of time with my younger daughter cuz my older one is in Brazil for the nxt couple of months and the younger one is having seperation anxiety ... life just blew up with busy. I'll be back to interject if I can actually squeeze out some time to sit down and write some functional reposes to things. Cross your fingers, hopefully that will be soon.


Ah, happy I ran across this. Hope you're having fun, keeping busy and all that jazz.


----------



## MickyJ1211 (Apr 9, 2010)

You guys, 
Goats are like mushrooms;
if you shoot a duck, I'm scared of toasters.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> You guys,
> Goats are like mushrooms;
> if you shoot a duck, I'm scared of toasters.


If there are three apples, and johnny takes away three of them, how many does johnny have left? None, because johhny left for Cabo San Lucas.

Wow, you _really _are such an entp. At first, I thought you made it up, but then I realized it was a meme. Spot on for our style of creativity: Originality based on placement or unique usage. Good job.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

MickyJ1211 said:


> When I eat a cheeseburger, I like to imagine being one with the cow. Like the cow is a part of me. I like to walk on all fours and moo sometimes too. When it gets real intense, sexually.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

Neurotic, although my recently downgraded BFF (she doesn't know I don't consider her my BFF anymore) is a ENTJ and has an overly protective obsession about cows. I don't know if she is like you, but I often threaten her that I'll cook for her and use veal meat.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

NoelleShanice said:


> but I often threaten her that I'll cook for her and use veal meat.


Veal? Your friend doesn't get out much I take it?


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

bellisaurius said:


> Veal? Your friend doesn't get out much I take it?


That heifer, well our relationship is strained. I don't think she gets out much anymore ever since she got engaged to her charity case. She keeps herself busy by volunteering.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

bellisaurius said:


> If there are three apples, and johnny takes away three of them, how many does johnny have left? None, because johhny left for Cabo San Lucas.
> 
> Wow, you _really _are such an entp. At first, I thought you made it up, but then I realized it was a meme. Spot on for our style of creativity: Originality based on placement or unique usage. Good job.


Hahaha. @MickyJ1211 is incredibly busy pretending like her ass didn't just get owned. :tongue:

But apparently, you can't get owned when one has the attitude of "I don't care." :laughing:


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> But apparently, you can't get owned when one has the attitude of "I don't care." :laughing:


Exactly how I'd play it. Game, set, and match.

It's interesting to see how I'd probably have been in high school if I was a bit higher on the social totem poll.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

So, I wonder if you ate a hamburger with the lot (beetroot, onion, egg, lettuce,) drank orange juice whilst smoking a cigar.. Would you picture yourself as a weird orange cow with beetroot feet, an onion hat, lettuce pants encompassed in an egg?


----------

